# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Foto qesharake !!

## zogu dukagjinas

Pershendetje miq dhe antar te forumit, e hapa kete teme qe te postoni fotgrafite qesharake qe iu bejne te qeshni edhe juve edhe neve !!

Ja une po e filloj me kete foto :

----------


## Albela

:djall i fshehur:

----------


## Albela



----------


## Albela

:djall i fshehur:

----------


## Albela

:djall i fshehur:

----------


## L3nD1



----------


## Albela

:Lulja3:

----------


## L3nD1



----------


## L3nD1

*E Vdiq Fare*

----------


## fegi

http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/4093/gordo1nx7.jpg

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Hahhahaha, uff qka kam qeshur me keto te juajatt !!!

----------


## MijnWonder

just for laughs  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MijnWonder

si gjithnje kinezet kopjojne cdo gje

----------


## MijnWonder

Zoti na rujt  :shkelje syri:

----------


## [MaRiO]

*Si Wc Suadabolzano kjo*  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## zogu dukagjinas



----------


## [MaRiO]

*ta boj prove njeri po ja majti LoL*  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [MaRiO]



----------


## [MaRiO]



----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Ufffff sa i lodhuur !!

----------

